# Couple of my recent art show submissions...



## Efergoh (May 18, 2008)

I took Best of Alternative Procecss at the Student Art Show at my school this year with this image...

*"Pause"*





Single weight grade 4 paper developed in exhausted lith developer, bleached via mordancage, redeveloped in Sepia part B, then had the emulsion selectively removed.

These two are here in Battle Creek at the Battle Creek Art Center and were entered in their annual photography competition:

*Beth*




I'll take the process for this one to my grave. I discovered it quite by accident.

*Checkmate* (won a prize for this, but don't know what yet)




Straight print in D76 on grade 4 single weight paper, bleached, and partially redeveloped in lith developer (accounts for the red tones)


This one is in Muskegon for the 80 Regional Art Exhibit:

*Modest*




Was actually a digital photograph. Converted to B&W in photoshop then inverted to a negative and printed on transparency (overhead projector material) in an inkjet printer. The transparency was then contact printed in the darkroom and developed in exhausted lith developer.

I have a second one at the Muskegon show, but it is a digital image.

This one is going to the Kalamazoo Institute of Arts for the West Michigan Art Show...
This is my attempt to emulate Jerry Ulesman (sp?) This one is printed from two different negatives on a single sheet of paper. Yes, I could have done it in photoshop in about 20 minutes, but I took the road less traveled and spent roughly 16 hours and about $30 of photo paper to get this one right.
The scan of the print doesn't do this one (or any of them justice)


----------



## christopher walrath (May 18, 2008)

Great vision.  I would never be comfortable working with nudes.  Personal hang up I guess.  Very well done and congrats.


----------



## Efergoh (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, I took an alternative process class last semester, so I had a lot of time and toys to play with different methods...


----------



## fstop23 (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful work!  I need to take an alt photo class.  So much I want to learn!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 20, 2008)

These are fabulous.  I don't know what else to say besides that.  Great job, man.


----------



## terri (May 20, 2008)

These are wonderful! I'm so happy to see you posting some work again; your stuff has always been a cut above. :thumbup: These are no exception.



> I'll take the process for this one to my grave. I discovered it quite by accident.


awww...really?  Think what an unhappy state art would be in if we all felt so proprietary.   Oh well.   It's certainly a beautiful piece.

Congrats on your wins - you've worked hard and they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Efergoh (May 20, 2008)

Well, probably not to my grave, but I'm definitely going to keep it under my hat for a while.
Truth be told, it is a difficult process to reproduce...well, not the process, but the effect.

Trouble is; that locally anyway, I've had certain methods I've used copied, and what was once unique and fresh is now cliche and overdone.


----------



## nealjpage (May 20, 2008)

Nice stuff, man!  I haven't seen you around for a while.  Good to have you back.


----------



## terri (May 21, 2008)

Efergoh said:


> Well, probably not to my grave, but I'm definitely going to keep it under my hat for a while.
> Truth be told, it is a difficult process to reproduce...well, not the process, but the effect.
> 
> Trouble is; that locally anyway, I've had certain methods I've used copied, and what was once unique and fresh is now cliche and overdone.


I can appreciate that. Happens to everything, I fear.  Regardless, congrats again on work well done.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 22, 2008)

Efergoh said:


> Well, probably not to my grave, but I'm definitely going to keep it under my hat for a while.
> Truth be told, it is a difficult process to reproduce...well, not the process, but the effect.
> 
> Trouble is; that locally anyway, I've had certain methods I've used copied, and what was once unique and fresh is now cliche and overdone.



There's nothing wrong with a secret, as long as you share the final product 

Your images are stunning.  I love the distressed look, it really is my favorite style.  I can understand what some people said about nude photography, but you do such an amazing job of it.  Its never sexual, it's purely artistic, and that's very difficult to achieve...


----------



## abraxas (May 23, 2008)

These are amazing.  'Beth', is especially striking to me.


----------



## toyarmy (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, "beth" steals my heart (in the photographic sense)


----------



## jv17 (Aug 7, 2008)

at first, it looks like scary but when you observe it, it's great..


----------

